# Raleigh M TRAX 2000 Collected today



## woodbutcher (18 Jul 2017)

Found one of these for sale in France....can anyone give me the rundown on these bikes ?


----------



## Threevok (18 Jul 2017)

Is it a Titanium model ?


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Jul 2017)

Threevok said:


> Is it a Titanium model ?


I will ask the seller and get back to you asap


----------



## dan_bo (18 Jul 2017)

Glued Ti if I remember rightly. Probably had light use if it hasn't already fallen to bits. I'd avoid personally.


----------



## Threevok (18 Jul 2017)

dan_bo said:


> Glued Ti if I remember rightly. Probably had light use if it hasn't already fallen to bits. I'd avoid personally.



My worries exactly.

My Dad had a 1995 Cromoly frame one which got pinched from the back yard (over a 10 ft wall !!!) Suprisingly the police recovered it a few months later in a raid on a flat near us. It was unused and still in good nick, but the decals had been removed.

I rode it for a short time, when I started commuting on a bike, but it was too much of a bone shaker on the (then) unsurfaced route


----------



## dan_bo (18 Jul 2017)

Threevok said:


> My worries exactly.
> 
> My Dad had a 1995 Cromoly frame one which got pinched from the back yard (over a 10 ft wall !!!) Suprisingly the police recovered it a few months later in a raid on a flat near us. It was unused and still in good nick, but the decals had been removed.
> 
> I rode it for a short time, when I started commuting on a bike, but it was too much of a bone shaker on the (then) unsurfaced route



Good bike if you're light; Won't last long otherwise.


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Jul 2017)

Threevok said:


> Is it a Titanium model ?


Asked the question about titanium but no answer as yet I can see that it is 26speed and has rock-shok forks if that helps .


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Jul 2017)

dan_bo said:


> Good bike if you're light; Won't last long otherwise.


Im 5'7" and weigh about 10st in real money


----------



## Threevok (18 Jul 2017)

RS Forks ??????

Do you have a pic

Trouble is - Raleigh called just about every "mountain bike" they made M-TRAX.

Here's one that was like the one I had (my Dad's orginally) in colour although it was steel not a titanium like this.


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Jul 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Asked the question about titanium but no answer as yet I can see that it is 26speed and has rock-shok forks if that helps .


oops 24 speed!


Threevok said:


> RS Forks ??????
> 
> Do you have a pic
> 
> ...


ok this the bike


----------



## Threevok (18 Jul 2017)

Is that a full size bike ? It's looks like a 24 inch wheel from the pic (or is that what you are after?)

It's a much later model that I suspected - what are they asking for it ?

Just to add to that - it looks like an m-trax 200 with RS Indy S Forks


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Jul 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> oops 24 speed!
> 
> ok this the bike


the seller sent this messageIt's not titanium , it's aluminium frame with Weinmann rims on R.S.P sealed hubs. It is very light on weight not sure would think about 12 to 15 kilos


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Jul 2017)

Threevok said:


> Is that a full size bike ? It's looks like a 24 inch wheel from the pic (or is that what you are after?)
> 
> It's a much later model that I suspected - what are they asking for it ?


it is 191/2" from centre of crank to top of seatpost and he is asking £100


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Jul 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> it is 191/2" from centre of crank to top of seatpost and he is asking £100


A bit more info about me ....l am into 1980s Italian steel road bikes Moser , Faggin and the like. l know ddly-squat about mountain bikes but l live in an area of france which is covered in forest and mountain trails so l thought "why not"


----------



## dan_bo (18 Jul 2017)

I'd have it for that price. Go for it and enjoy. Check the tyres aren't all perished before you start battering it.


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Jul 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> it is 191/2" from centre of crank to top of seatpost and he is asking £100


A 19 1/2" frame may be a bit big at 5ft 7".
I'm 5ft 8" and have a few MTB's, 17" frame is the biggest I have.


----------



## Threevok (18 Jul 2017)

If you were a collector of Raleigh bikes (or retro-forks) then it may be of some interest. Although it is late 90's and not that rare

Looking at eBay i can see a few have gone for around the £100 mark, but if you are not looking for nostalgia or to collect, there are better bikes that go for the same sort of money


----------



## Threevok (18 Jul 2017)

It's is green though - which makes it awesome


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Jul 2017)

Threevok said:


> If you were a collector of Raleigh bikes (or retro-forks) then it may be of some interest. Although it is late 90's and not that rare
> 
> Looking at eBay i can see a few have gone for around the £100 mark, but if you are not looking for nostalgia or to collect, there are better bikes that go for the same sort of money


I'll offer him £75 and if he accepts l'll take it warts and all...if not l'll keep looking


----------



## Threevok (18 Jul 2017)

£75 sounds good.

If those forks are in good working order you could get most of that back selling them to the retro-guys.


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Jul 2017)

Threevok said:


> £75 sounds good.
> 
> If those forks are in good working order you could get most of that back selling them to the retro-guys.


Thanks for all your help and advice and l can report that the seller and l have settled on £80 "its a deal". I will post some more pics when l get the bike if you guys are interested


----------



## Threevok (18 Jul 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Thanks for all your help and advice and l can report that the seller and l have settled on £80 "its a deal". I will post some more pics when l get the bike if you guys are interested



We sure are


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Jul 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> A 19 1/2" frame may be a bit big at 5ft 7".
> I'm 5ft 8" and have a few MTB's, 17" frame is the biggest I have.


I got it for £80 so l thought it was worth the risk ....my first mountain bike ....feels like being a teenager !


----------



## Jody (18 Jul 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> I got it for £80 so l thought it was worth the risk ....my first mountain bike ....feels like being a teenager !



Nice one . I like the looks of it from the picture you posted. 

Wait till you start pulling skids and wheelies as that will make the inner teenager come out of you


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Jul 2017)

Here we are collected the M Trax today and had my first ride ever on a mountain bike WHAT HAVE I BEEN MISSING such a blast, some photos of the fun machine. It may not be the top of the heap but l don't care one little bit


----------



## S-Express (19 Jul 2017)

Good for the price. Turn the front wheel around, the tyre is directional and is facing backwards in the pics...


----------



## Threevok (19 Jul 2017)

Very nice catch there after all.

Well done


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Jul 2017)

S-Express said:


> Good for the price. Turn the front wheel around, the tyre is directional and is facing backwards in the pics...


Oh yes l was doing my road bike thing and having the quick release opposite to the drive side ....live and learn !


----------



## S-Express (19 Jul 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Oh yes l was doing my road bike thing and having the quick release opposite to the drive side ....live and learn !



You can position the QR independently of the tyre direction...


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2017)

@woodbutcher that looks nice , enjoy it 

Whats next for the collection then ?


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @woodbutcher that looks nice , enjoy it
> 
> Whats next for the collection then ?


Good question, this M Trax is a slight diversion from the usual but it is a bit of fun. So back to the serious business and my next challenge is to find a rideable Bianchi Rekord 748 in celeste in my length of leg and depth of pocket


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Good question, this M Trax is a slight diversion from the usual but it is a bit of fun. So back to the serious business and my next challenge is to find a rideable Bianchi Rekord 748 in celeste in my length of leg and depth of pocket



keep looking under stones and you will be amazed what rocks up at times


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> keep looking under stones and you will be amazed what rocks up at times


I will do that very thing Im just back from a truly scary ride on the MTrax along some rough and steep forest tracks near here...l think l need a young person to show me how to stay alive on the thing....it fired me off the seat and l lost both pedals ! bloody miracle that l stayed upright.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Jul 2017)

Ah a welded Ally Mtrax not a glued Ti Job. Very nice. enjoy.


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Jul 2017)

dan_bo said:


> Ah a welded Ally Mtrax not a glued Ti Job. Very nice. enjoy.


Thanks, it is heaps of fun but l recon the death rate is pretty high on these things


----------



## dan_bo (20 Jul 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Thanks, it is heaps of fun but l recon the death rate is pretty high on these things



Lean back. Trust the brakes. Try not to use your head to stop with.


----------



## Jody (20 Jul 2017)

dan_bo said:


> Lean back. Trust the brakes. Try not to use your head to stop with.



and look at getting some slightly wider bars to aid control.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> I will do that very thing Im just back from a truly scary ride on the MTrax along some rough and steep forest tracks near here...l think l need a young person to show me how to stay alive on the thing....it fired me off the seat and l lost both pedals ! bloody miracle that l stayed upright.



My old Marin mtb has never been off road other than gravel paths and cycleways , i think the trick is to come off the saddle


----------



## Threevok (20 Jul 2017)

Stand up on the bumpy stuff and bend your knees slightly (and elbows too) they are your rear shocks on a Hard tail

Don't have the seat too high or it will literally come back and bite you in the nuts.

Also, stand up and try to get your hips behind and saddle - when going down steep hills - the steeper they are the further back you must position yourself.

Not too low though - try not to use your backside as an additional rear brake


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2017)

Get some pinned pedals for grip.


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Jul 2017)

Threevok said:


> Stand up on the bumpy stuff and bend your knees slightly (and elbows too) they are your rear shocks on a Hard tail
> 
> Don't have the seat too high or it will literally come back and bite you in the nuts.
> 
> ...


Yep, well now l know what l was doing wrong because l was sitting (at least trying to sit) on the saddle which is at road bike hight and leaning forwards over the bars and going pretty fast. The track is rock and stones and deep ruts so when l hit a deepish hole l was fired off the saddle and the pedals simultaneously, most invigorating and it scared the proverbial out of me


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Jul 2017)

Crackle said:


> Get some pinned pedals for grip.


What do they look like ?


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> What do they look like ?


Like this 







Wellgo do some fairly cost effective ones. Those pins just stick to the grip on your shoe. They make a huge difference. Don't rotate them into your shins though, that hurts.


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> My old Marin mtb has never been off road other than gravel paths and cycleways , i think the trick is to come off the saddle


Yep well l certainly came off the saddle in a hurry and nearly the bike as well


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Jul 2017)

Crackle said:


> Like this
> 
> View attachment 363157
> 
> ...


Thanks for that they look the business !


----------



## Threevok (20 Jul 2017)

Alternatively - you can use SPDs for off road.

I prefer SPDs myself and only use flats in mud/snow conditions - or on the single speed - conditions where you need to put your foot down quickly

But you need to work out what works for you, and those superstars are a good place to start.

Welgo V8's are good too if you prefer a larger surface pedal. I got some of those for the GT


----------



## ChrisEyles (20 Jul 2017)

Sounds like you're having some fun with that one  

The wellgo V8 copies are really good for the price, I've got them on my two MTBs and would recommend them. 

Another good tip is to drop your heels when you're out of the saddle on the rough/steep stuff. That way if you hit a pothole or bump your body weight will be driven into the pedals, whereas if your foot is flat it tends to be fired forward off the pedal (as you found!). Dropping the heels also tends to bring the hips and body weight backwards on the bike, which is good when you're pointing down a steep hill. 

Tip number two - beware shifting your body weight *too* far back on the bike. If you unweight the front wheel too much it can lose grip and a front wheel wash-out is usually pretty nasty... speaking from experience (and a trip to A&E) on this one! 

Take it slow to start with and have fun!


----------



## ChrisEyles (20 Jul 2017)

Having a look on youtube at how to do a decent front wheel lift (using the hips/body weight rather than pulling up on the bars) might help too. Probably the easiest and most useful technical skill on a MTB, and could make the difference between clearing a bump/pothole or going over the bars!


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Jul 2017)

ChrisEyles said:


> Sounds like you're having some fun with that one
> 
> The wellgo V8 copies are really good for the price, I've got them on my two MTBs and would recommend them.
> 
> ...


Really good of you to give me a tutorial and it all makes perfect sense.I will have another crack at the same decent tomorrow ! l am also unsure of what how when and where do you use the brakes... it all happened so fast today that l didn't have time to use them


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Jul 2017)

ChrisEyles said:


> Having a look on youtube at how to do a decent front wheel lift (using the hips/body weight rather than pulling up on the bars) might help too. Probably the easiest and most useful technical skill on a MTB, and could make the difference between clearing a bump/pothole or going over the bars!


Will do ...thanks for the info.


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Jul 2017)

Threevok said:


> Alternatively - you can use SPDs for off road.
> 
> I prefer SPDs myself and only use flats in mud/snow conditions - or on the single speed - conditions where you need to put your foot down quickly
> 
> ...


Just ordered a pair €24 delivered great value thanks for the info .


----------



## ChrisEyles (21 Jul 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> l am also unsure of what how when and where do you use the brakes... it all happened so fast today that l didn't have time to use them



Go easy on the brakes through the trickier sections, you want to keep the wheels rolling and not lock them up (especially on the front!!). Get the braking done nice and early to scrub off your excess speed, well before the tricky corner/rooty staircase/drop-off or whatever it is. A good little mantra to remember is "Slow in, fast out". This is especially true for cornering at speed, you'll be much faster overall, and also have more grip through the corner if you brake early before starting the turn and then lay off the brakes during the turn. 

A lot of technical stuff is actually easier with a little speed and momentum, but that takes practice and should be built up gradually so you can assess the limits of your traction, technical ability, nerves etc!


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Jul 2017)

ChrisEyles said:


> Go easy on the brakes through the trickier sections, you want to keep the wheels rolling and not lock them up (especially on the front!!). Get the braking done nice and early to scrub off your excess speed, well before the tricky corner/rooty staircase/drop-off or whatever it is. A good little mantra to remember is "Slow in, fast out". This is especially true for cornering at speed, you'll be much faster overall, and also have more grip through the corner if you brake early before starting the turn and then lay off the brakes during the turn.
> 
> A lot of technical stuff is actually easier with a little speed and momentum, but that takes practice and should be built up gradually so you can assess the limits of your traction, technical ability, nerves etc!


I ride my Ducati 748s occasionally its quick and unforgiving if you screw up but its a pussycat compared to mountain biking


----------

